# freezing my a** off



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

So, who is enjoying the weather? Left for my ride in the north san fernando valley today, and according to weather.com with the wind chill it was 26 degrees. While I was riding there were a couple of times I almost got blown off my bike. I thought we pay these outrageous prices for our homes so we don't have to deal with this crap.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Went out yesterday in O.C. Fine heading to PCH, cold but with a tailwind. Turned north on PCH into a freezing headwind and struggled to maintain 14-15 mph in the small ring.

But damn, Catalina and Palos Verdes were gorgeous.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Huh.... it is quite warmer here in Norway... although we have 50mph winds.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

To cold for me. I'm watching football this weekend.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

My toes were blue after five laps around the Rose Bowl at 3:30 in the afternoon. My nose looked like the guys in Dumb and Dumber after they rode the moped to Aspen.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It's 48* now. I'm gonna put every piece of bicycle clothes I own on and go out for a ride.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Cold?*



sbrsport said:


> So, who is enjoying the weather?


So how often is my refrigerator warmer than my porch here in Long Beach? Not often. This I’m thinking as I’m pulling on layer upon layer for the morning ride. This is gear that I ride in pretty routinely, just not all at once.

For the last several years on July 4th, the Huntington Beach PD has been closing PCH between Golden West and Beach Blvd., and I never miss the chance to ride like a maniac up and down PCH without a single car. When the temps get this cold (relative to this locale), I’ll be out there. I wouldn’t miss the chance for the world. There are few opportunities for rides like this (for better or worse) so I don’t let them pass by without at least trying it out.

I left before sunrise both Sat and Sun, rode 80-something Sat and 60 Sunday.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

It was cold but drafting behind a huge pack of riders in the Montrose ride wasn't so bad.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

.... man i wish the conditions last tuesday and wednesday with temps of 70 would come up again. at 50 below, cycling just becomes a nuisance.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I went on the PAA training camp for 2 days in RB & beat the cold weather :thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*I told myself...*

if it got above 45 degrees by 1030 this morning I would go out. It didn't. So, I rode my trainer for an hour while watching a tape of the 2005 TdF and listening to Rush on my MP3 player


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I did the Stagecoach Century on Saturday. My Polar HRM gave me an average ride temp of 40 degrees. It was 34 at one point and a good part of the ride was 36. On top of that there was no sun. At one point the bite valves on my bottles were freezing. I've been colder on a bike and I have been on longer rides, but I have never been that cold for that long!


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

It was 33* in my yard this morning.

At noon I was doing yard work with my shirt off in the hot sun. :crazy:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> It's 48* now. I'm gonna put every piece of bicycle clothes I own on and go out for a ride.


you wusses...I'd be debating about legwarmers or not at that temp. It's actually getting warmer here today:



> Sunny skies today and light winds will at least make it "feel" a little bit warmer. The sad fact is that we'll have cold temperatures again the upper teens and low 20s. The relatvely warmer temepratures in the 20s will be in the central and western portions of the Metro Area.
> 
> Mostly clear tonight with very light winds. It will be cold again with lows running from -5 in some of the sububs to around zero in Downtown Denver


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

*no joke*

I rode today from Altadena through Sierra Madre and back across through South Pasadena before coming home to Altadena. Rode for about an hour and never really got warm. Cold feet and hands the entire ride.
Fun anyway


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i looked at the weather report and it seems the weather gods are going to smile at us.

lows in the upper 30's to lower 40's at least in orange county with highs in the high 60's and low 70's for this week and next week.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> you wusses...I'd be debating about legwarmers or not at that temp. It's actually getting warmer here today:


Hey, I wore legwarmers under my tights! :cryin:


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

My toes started to ache just thinking about riding in this weather. Waited till about 10am before heading out down Rinaldi, it was still cold. It's not suppose to be this cold in socal!


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Riding along the beach in the South Bay was beautiful today! Temps weren't that bad but the wind kind of sucked going south. I rode from Torrance to Malibu Canyon Rd. and back. 60 miles of nice riding. 

My toes were numb for the last 20 miles but I think that was from others reasons than the cold: new bike, shoes slightly too small shoes, jacked up left knee, in need of professional fitting due to lack of bike fitting knowledge and special situations with knees.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

its 6:30 am. im off to ride again. current temp is 35... not much better than yesterday. AAARG


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

It's not getting warmer there--it's just that you drug-addled Boulder hippies can no longer _feel_ the cold....


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd rather ride cold than not at all. I can't snowboard year round. I'm glad I can bike year round. This is still better than insanely hot weather. I can't ride when the temp gets above 98 or so unless we're at the beach.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> It's not getting warmer there--it's just that you drug-addled Boulder hippies can no longer _feel_ the cold....


I'd be out riding, but the 6" of permafrost on the street aren't all that safe to ride on--and the melt from the snow makes for really sloppy riding. Will be glad when we get back to normal weather here--getting tired of the spin bike.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

Went out Monday for a loop from Tarzana up into Calabasas and back. Bundled up as best I could, but still chilly for most of the ride. There was ice and slush in the shade on many of the roads. Wind chill must have been <30. Still glad I went out, but +1 to the poster who wished for the return of our 75-80 highs a few weeks ago...

Jim


----------

